# GTO decals installed



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I put the decals in today. While doing so, I accidently allowed one of the letters to come in contact with the sticky side. Now i have some glue on the "G" of the GTO. What's the best way to get it off? I have already tried rubbing alcohol. Any sugestions, search didn't help any!

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> I put the decals in today. While doing so, I accidently allowed one of the letters to come in contact with the sticky side. Now i have some glue on the "G" of the GTO. What's the best way to get it off? I have already tried rubbing alcohol. Any sugestions, search didn't help any!
> 
> Thanks!


*Try WD-40 This should work

or try some wax or paint cleaner.*


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

WD-40 won't get under the decal and ruin it? I'l try it and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> WD-40 won't get under the decal and ruin it? I'l try it and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks!


*WD 40 is a wonder cure. Spray some on a soft cloth and gently rub the decal. It is a solvent based product. I wouldn't saturate the decal just rub it lightly with the WD 40. I have used it for getting glue off of vinyl etc. 
*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*decal*



GTO judge said:


> *WD 40 is a wonder cure. Spray some on a soft cloth and gently rub the decal. It is a solvent based product. I wouldn't saturate the decal just rub it lightly with the WD 40. I have used it for getting glue off of vinyl etc.
> *



YEP,,, WD40


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

DONE! Those decals really set off the rear of the car so much! Can't wait to see what they look like at night.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you have a pick we can see of the new decals?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

love to see them in an SAP rear facia...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> DONE! Those decals really set off the rear of the car so much! Can't wait to see what they look like at night.


*Glad it worked....... Any pics of the decals? If you look at my gallery you will see circa 1970 OEM decals. I plan on having the GTO on the rear facia outlined to carry the OEM decal theme look to the stamped area in the facia. NOT fully painted in like others do. Kinda like a pin stripe inside the GTO stamp. 150 to do it ouch..one of these days though.*


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't have any pics yet. The weathers been so crappy the past few days. I'll get some tomorrow after I get her cleaned up and then some night pics later in the p.m.

I do not have the rear SAP bumper, just the front. It does distinguish the car now. So when I destroy people they won't have to wonder what just handed them their @$$.


----------

